# GoDaddy Option of Backorder?



## mamazlilmonsterz (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Evening Forum Members,

I have a question for you. There is a website address that I want but when you type it in it says it is being saved by GoDaddy.com. Then you go to GoDaddy and it gives you the choice of Backorder for $18.99 if the address becomes available.

My question is has anybody had any experience with getting an address that way or do you all just think I need to come up with something else?

Thanks so much for any info,

Christine


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

You are probably better off finding another one unless you want to sit around and wait for it.

Things you need to look at:
Expiration Date, it still won't become available until 60-70 days after the exp date.

How long it has been registered, if somebody registered it several years ago and keeps renewing every year they are probably going to renew it again. Also check how many times it has changed hands.

You might also want to check betterwhois.com or GoDaddy and get the email address of the registrant and contact them and make an offer.


----------



## primatepaul (Aug 26, 2009)

you could always use ".net, .org, .info ... etc"


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a backorder waiting with godaddy for a domain I originally registered in 1996. I let it slip in 2000 when my home burned down, and it got snagged.

From what I've been told godaddy's backorder rarely works. The reason is that most of "domain speculators" go through Enom. Enom gives "first dibs" to their other customers before they become publicly available.

Here's the funny part. 

If a speculator owns the domain, they might be making $2 a year for it. But they will pay $6 a year to keep it in hopes that they can get someone who wants it to pay their ransom. 

Rarely do they get less than $500.


----------



## primatepaul (Aug 26, 2009)

thats soo true. except in my case its $2,000.00 so i change my name by three letters and im going to buy the .net, .org, etc


----------



## mamazlilmonsterz (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I looked into the name a little more and it does not expire until 2011 and I don't want to pay somebody for an idea they got to first.

13Graphics, I'm sorry about what happened to you. What a devastating thing to happen. I hope you get the name back. Thanks for all the great information.

Christine


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just purchased a new domain and one that was close was already taken. Instead of backordering the other one I looked up who owned it and emailed/called them and ended up snagging it for $50.


----------



## tmonkey (May 6, 2009)

If the name you want is about to expire, try pool.com. It's significantly more than godaddy ($60 vs $8) but you actually have a chance of getting the name when it expires. Basically you are placing a $60 bid on expiring domains. If you are the only bidder (as I have been for the 4 domains I've snagged from there), you get it for $60, otherwise it goes into auction. Their search tool is great for seeing what is coming up e.g. search for 'shirt' and you can see all existing domains with shirt in the name that are about to expire. If you don't think anyone else is going to be bidding on it you can always take your chances and see if it shows up as available at the cheaper registrars, but I wouldn't count on it!


----------



## tmonkey (May 6, 2009)

One other tool for finding clever domain is Domainr, the domain name search engine 

It searches all the top level domains i.e. the weird two letter codes other countries use instead of .com. It will try and break your word with sub domains and folders (like deli.icio.us did several years ago). e.g. search tshirt and one of the suggestions is http://tsh.ir/t (taken, but not using the /t). (.ir is the domain for Iran!) Some of the suggestions it comes up with will be very expensive, and some not possible (it suggests some 1 and 2 letter domains which are not allowed), but it's a fun site to play with.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Another one Domain Search - BustAName


----------

